# Kilche pedal problem..



## J1C (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi. It's me again. I'm sorry for repetitive posting. I beg for your understanding.

I am also building Kliche pedal. I think I've got the jack wiring correctly.
When unplugged, there is sound. If I plug power supply, it doesn't sound when off, and makes loud squeaking sound when on OR loud buzzing noise with sound. Led works.
This is frustrating. Please help me out with this.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 30, 2019)

Turn C19 around for starters!

I would really practice your soldering technique before building another pedal, if you don’t nip that in the bud first you are on a long painful road.


----------



## J1C (Nov 30, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Turn C19 around for starters!
> 
> I would really practice your soldering technique before building another pedal, if you don’t nip that in the bud first you are on a long painful road.



Thanks for the tip! I will practice the technique.
And it is amazing how you found the C19! Many thanks 
I turned it around, but still no proper sound.. 
Is it something I did on the board?
Power supply problem? Man this is so hard


----------



## Dali (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm just a beginner too but one thing that helped me a LOT was using a different solder.

Try to buy 63/37 it was a huge helper for me.

You can check this thread about it: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/favorite-solder-lead-tin-silver-mix-gauge-and-provider.1519/


----------



## J1C (Nov 30, 2019)

Dali said:


> I'm just a beginner too but one thing that helped me a LOT was using a different solder.
> 
> Try to buy 63/37 it was a huge helper for me.
> 
> You can check this thread about it: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/favorite-solder-lead-tin-silver-mix-gauge-and-provider.1519/


 Alright. I look into it. Many thanks


----------



## zgrav (Nov 30, 2019)

look at where the wires connect to things and make sure they are not touching other parts.  trim the parts that come through the board


----------



## Barry (Dec 1, 2019)

You need to get on youtube and watch a few soldering how to's and clean up all those solder blobs that are likely cold solder joints, and if you don't have one already invest in a quality soldering iron or station.


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 1, 2019)

With the quality of those joints I'd be surprised if those components are actually attached to the traces on the board. Time to reflow some solder with a hotter iron.

On my first build the joins looked like yours and after a few days they were rattling around as the cold joins were basically just balls of metal on the ends of the legs.


----------



## J1C (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the tips! 
Now I will focus on soldering first and foremost. Hope the board comes back to life after applying proper soldering )


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 2, 2019)

J1C said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips!
> Now I will focus on soldering first and foremost. Hope the board comes back to life after applying proper soldering )



Also look into "tinning" your wire before you solder it to the PCB, pot, or switch. It helps to make a stronger, neater connection.


----------

